# What is this ring in center of the photo?



## nerwin (Jun 16, 2016)

So I was messing around with a photo I took of a gull today with my RX100 M3 in Lightroom and lowered the luminance of the blue to -100 and noticed this ring around the center of the photo. It only appears when lowering the luminance of the blue. 

I know lowering the luminance of certain colors and make photos look really strange, but I never seen it make a ring around the center. 

Anyone know why that is?


----------



## medic2230 (Jun 16, 2016)

Force field or the bird about to hit mach 1?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks a bit like a Newtonian ring.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 16, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Looks a bit like a Newtonian ring.



If so, wouldn't there be more rings?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 16, 2016)

Watermark.  Bird is tired of people taking his picture without a signed release

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2016)

nerwin said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a bit like a Newtonian ring.
> ...



Not if two lens elements only touch in the center of each glass and not all across the surfaces.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 16, 2016)

480sparky said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Hmm very interesting. So it's probably something to do with the lens design.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2016)

nerwin said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Many lenses employ that design.  Simply Google "Camera Lens Elements" and click on "Images" and you'll see cross-sections of various lenses, and you'll see it.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 16, 2016)

small highspeed unknown orbiting planet. Clearly.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 16, 2016)

I can't see it! :/


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> I can't see it! :/


----------



## nerwin (Jun 16, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> I can't see it! :/



Can you see it now? lol


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 17, 2016)

Now I do, on my iPad in the enhanced version but not really in the op


----------



## nerwin (Jun 17, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> Now I do, on my iPad in the enhanced version but not really in the op



I can't see it on my tablet either unless I crank the brightness all the way up.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2016)

Newton's rings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2016)

It took me quite a while to see it in the original image.  But once I did, it was easy to use software to alter the image to where it was obvious.


----------

